# [CUPS] installation d'une imprimante Canon

## Adrien

Salut à tous!   :Smile: 

Je viens de faire l'acquisition d'une imprimante Canon iP4200 et je crois que j'ai fait une grosse connerie, àsavoir, je ne suis pas sûr qu'il y ait des drivers linux.

Quelqu'un a déjà eu à installer une imprimante comme ça? Je ne trouve pas les drivers dans la page d'administration de CUPS   :Confused: 

Toute suggestion serait la bienvenue   :Rolling Eyes: 

Merci d'avance pour votre aide.   :Smile: 

----------

## kernelsensei

salut,

apres une courte recherche, il semblerait que ça ne fonctionne qu'avec turboprint : http://www.turboprint.info

Non libre et payant si tu veux la version complete !

----------

## R. Daneel Olivaw

chez canon japon il y a des drivers linux pour les pixma

ftp://download.canon.jp/pub/driver/bj/linux/

la 4200 n'y est pas mais la 4100 on dirait que oui.

peut-être est-ce exploitable ?

----------

## Adrien

Oui apparemment, c'est aussi ce que j'ai trouvé avec google, c'est soit turboprint pour avoir les drivers et les autres sur le site japonais sont bridés apparemment....  :Confused: 

Merci R. Daneel Olivaw, je n'arrivais pas à les trouver sur ler site japonais, je crois qu'il sont exploitables mais bridés.   :Sad: 

@ kernel_sensei : Merci aussi, je vais juste regarder combien ça coûte, mais je sens que ça va être lourd....   :Evil or Very Mad: 

----------

## Adrien

Bon voilà, vive les drivers non-libres!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

Il y a une version free des drivers turboprint sur leur site, je l'ai installée ça marche mais:

1- La résolution est bloquée à 600x600 dpi, alors que mon imprimante peut atteindre les 9600 x 2400 dpi   :Crying or Very sad: 

2- Le driver fait sortir à chaque impression un gros logo pourri en plein milieu de chaque page avec une mention: "Pour imprimer sans ce logo, merci d'acheter une license"

C'est grave abusé je trouve, la license coûte 30¤, c'est pas la mort mais bon, quand même du foutage de gueule d'avoir à repayer!   :Evil or Very Mad: 

J'ai lu quelque partqu'on peut trafiquer les drivers de la ip4100 pour les débrider etbénéficier de la résolution maximale. Quelqu'un saurait-il comment faire ça???   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## GaMeS

Pour le logo au milieu j'ai déja eut le cas...

Trouve le fichier qui se met au milieu et change le par un png transparent....

ça fonctionne.

----------

## Adrien

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Pour le logo au milieu j'ai déja eut le cas...
> 
> Trouve le fichier qui se met au milieu et change le par un png transparent....
> 
> ça fonctionne.

 

Merci, c'est pas con, mais j'ai pas trouvé je ne trouve pas de fichier correspondant au logo que j'ai !   :Confused: 

Et pour débrider les résolutions, quelqu'un a une idée?

----------

## guilc

 *GaMeS wrote:*   

> Pour le logo au milieu j'ai déja eut le cas...
> 
> Trouve le fichier qui se met au milieu et change le par un png transparent....
> 
> ça fonctionne.

 

Merci de donner ce genre de conseils crétins ici...

Et commence par te poser un question : pourquoi donc qu'il fait payer ses drivers le gars ?

Aller, des pistes (c'est vécu, j'ai une i550 que je fais tourner avec turboprint acheté...) :

1) Le gars bosse un max dessus

2) si tu as la moindre merde, tu lui fais un rapport de bug, et tu peux etre sur que c'est corrigé dans la semaine

3) Ses drivers, contrairement aux drivers libres qui ne bénéficient pas des accords avec les constructeurs fonctionne aussi bien que sosu windows, c'est du très bon boulot.

Conclusion : au lieu de lui saccager son boulot, tu le respectes un minimum et tu pirates pas, tu achetes la license...

Si le gars fait payer, il a ptet des raisons.

Après, si tu veux te scandaliser, OK, je suis d'accord, on devrait pouvoir avoir un driver potable fournit par Canon pour 0€. Mais c'est après Canon qu'il faut raler, pas après le gars qui bosse sur ses drivers...

----------

## Adrien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> c'est après Canon qu'il faut raler, pas après le gars qui bosse sur ses drivers...

 

Ca c'est bien vrai. Sachant qu'à mon avis, même en ralant ça donnera rien, je crois que je vais faire comme toi et prendre la licence.

Merci à tous pour votre aide précieuse en tout cas!   :Smile: 

----------

## Talosectos

On en revient toujours au problème qu'il faut arrêter de donner du fric à des sociétés qui ne font aucun effort pour rendre leur produit portable.

Je me demande d'ailleurs, si dans le monde des fabricants d'imprimantes, il y en a qui font des efforts dans ce sens   :Sad: 

De toute façon, imprimer c'est mal   :Very Happy:   Ok je -->

----------

## guilc

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

> On en revient toujours au problème qu'il faut arrêter de donner du fric à des sociétés qui ne font aucun effort pour rendre leur produit portable.
> 
> Je me demande d'ailleurs, si dans le monde des fabricants d'imprimantes, il y en a qui font des efforts dans ce sens  
> 
> De toute façon, imprimer c'est mal    Ok je -->

 

Bah ca peut peut-être changer si tous les utilisateurs linux ralent. Ca leur fera peut-etre se rendre compte que c'est un public de moins en moins marginal (enfin, j'espère  :Very Happy: )

Perso, malgré le fait que Canon ne fait pas beaucoup d'efforts pour  la compatibilité linux, je privilégie quand meme ces imprimantes avec le drivers turboprint pour : la qualité photo sous linux, et surtout le prix des consommables. J'ai remisé HP au placard a cause du prix des consommables y a quelques années (la cartouche a 45€, faut pas pousser non plus, on a des imprimantes à ce prix...), et j'ai eu bien trop de problème de fiabilité avec Epson. Conclusion, reste plus que Canon dans les imprimantes potables a consommables pas trop chers. Alors faute de mieux   :Wink: 

----------

## netfab

 *Talosectos wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Je me demande d'ailleurs, si dans le monde des fabricants d'imprimantes, il y en a qui font des efforts dans ce sens  
> 
> 

 

hp

----------

## Talosectos

 *NetFab wrote:*   

> 
> 
> hp

 

Effectivement, je ne m'en souvenais plus. Merci pour le rafraichissement de mémoire   :Smile: 

----------

## Adrien

 *guilc wrote:*   

> Perso, malgré le fait que Canon ne fait pas beaucoup d'efforts pour  la compatibilité linux, je privilégie quand meme ces imprimantes avec le drivers turboprint pour : la qualité photo sous linux, et surtout le prix des consommables. J'ai remisé HP au placard a cause du prix des consommables y a quelques années (la cartouche a 45¤, faut pas pousser non plus, on a des imprimantes à ce prix...), et j'ai eu bien trop de problème de fiabilité avec Epson. Conclusion, reste plus que Canon dans les imprimantes potables a consommables pas trop chers. Alors faute de mieux  

 

Ouaip, c'est aussi pour ça que j'ai choisi! On peut pas tout avoir de toute façon.

Ca y est je viens de recevoir ma putain de clé!   :Smile: 

----------

## anigel

Pour information, j'ai eu un contact avec Canon à ce sujet (j'ai acheté une IP3000 voilà quelques mois, pour le boulot, pour les mêmes raisons déjà évoquées plus haut).

La réponse a été simple : trop peu de gens concernés, donc développement pas assez rentable. Toutefois, le fait que Mac OS X ait une couche UNIX peut à terme, beaucoup nous aider (cf cups). J'ai soulevé le problème, et on m'a confirmé que tout ça était à l'étude...

[...]

C'était il y a 10 mois...

La seule chose qui me console : c'est pas mieux ailleurs   :Confused:  .

----------

